# Sun and Fun Photo essay



## evangilder (May 3, 2006)

Fellow photographer and CAF member Max Haynes did a fantastic photo essay on his trip to Florida Sun and Fun. He rode down there from Minnesota in the back of a T-6. The pictures are amazing and the commentary is excellent. Check it out at:
http://maxair2air.com/06AIR/SunFun.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Cool stuff Eric, that was interesting to read (and look at the pics)


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2006)

I always enjoy Max's work, so I thought you guys would as well. His photos are amazing!


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2006)

Wow, some great photo's there!


----------

